# Magic - Saturday 2/26



## WoodCore (Feb 24, 2011)

Should be a great day with the predicted snow! Me and My Lady plan on being out on the hill for the duration, first chair to last chair, might even stick around for the torchlight parade. Either way would relish some runs with the locals! 

Anyone else going to be out there?


----------



## roark (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll be there with the wife and pops, will keep an eye out for you. They'll be sticking to the east side, but I'm more than happy to beat them into submission by lunchtime so we can hit up some more interesting stuff  

I'm definitely sticking around for the torchlight, somehow I've never made it. Not letting that happen another year.


----------



## makimono (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll be there Sat & Sun, can't wait, already started packing the Jeep :dunce:


----------



## roark (Feb 24, 2011)

makimono said:


> I'll be there Sat & Sun, can't wait, already started packing the Jeep :dunce:



Make sure you meet up with OrangeGondola and Rusty Groomer - gotta get some mono stoke in the movies, since after all Magic is like going back in time!

If you can bring the demo binder setup, I'd love to make a fool of myself.


----------



## makimono (Feb 24, 2011)

roark said:


> Make sure you meet up with OrangeGondola and Rusty Groomer - gotta get some mono stoke in the movies, since after all Magic is like going back in time!
> 
> If you can bring the demo binder setup, I'd love to make a fool of myself.



Absolutely, got 3 singles and a pair of two planks already loaded


----------



## roark (Feb 24, 2011)

makimono said:


> Absolutely, got 3 singles and a pair of two planks already loaded



excellent, will keep an eye out for you. :beer:


----------



## reefer (Feb 25, 2011)

*Should be there!*

My plan right now if first chair at Magic tomorrow! Sweeeeeet!
Most likely solo.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 25, 2011)

Thinking about it.

It's probably dependent on the amount of sleep I can get tonight...

-w


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds very tempting.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Tough for me to get away this weekend, Sunday would be more likely :sad:
Unless I can bribe the non-skiing spouse...


----------



## djspookman (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll probably be there, hanging out w/ Roark, OG, and Rusty.  

I'll bring my alpine boots w/ the hopes of getting on a mono too!!!!!!

dave


----------



## reefer (Feb 25, 2011)

Demo days at Magic tomorrow! Got a couple friends on board now! See ya'll in the morning!


----------



## Powdahound (Feb 25, 2011)

My first trip to Magic this season....should be an EPIC day especially hanging (at least trying to) with Reefer and Double Eject.....I'm freaking giggling to myself.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 25, 2011)

Whoa! Demo Days? Sa-weet!

-w


----------



## reefer (Feb 25, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Whoa! Demo Days? Sa-weet!
> 
> -w




I meant with makimono and the monoboards, just in case you're expecting something different............................


----------



## WJenness (Feb 25, 2011)

reefer said:


> I meant with makimono and the monoboards, just in case you're expecting something different............................



ahh...

okay...

Thanks for the clarification....

I need to stay away from the monoskis I think... I have a feeling they would be instant death for me...

-w


----------

